# Split Hoof Ranch



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

View attachment 50082
View attachment 50083
View attachment 50084


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice 

Who are we looking at?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I like the third


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

He was about 11 months in that pic.


----------

